# Views on the Lunar Champ 520



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thinking of a Lunar champ 520 
Posted: 20-06-06, 19-06-41 

**** 



Joined: Nov 13, 2005 
Posts: 6 
MH: Mazda Bongo 
Location: Eastbourne 

Medals: None 




Status: Online 









Hi guys, 

I am currently a Mazda Bongo owner & thinking of moving up to a Lunar Champ 520 U rear lounge (2003 model). I would appreciate advice on the pros & cons of this particular model. It is fitted with the 2.0 JTD fiat engine. 

Thanks, in anticipation of your assistance. 

****


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Is there something wrong with this post? It seems to be on three times?


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

No, just trying to get it onto the right forum for Lunar topics.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi ****
Welcome to MHF.
No need to do that as someone will see it although maybe not right away.
Post in the relevant Lunar section if You want to ask specificaly about Lunar. There are a few members here but not sure on that model. I have a Lunar Champ 630 so will only be able to help on some things.
In my opinion the 2.0 Jtd engine is too small I had a 1.9 Jtd engine before the now 2.8 Jtd and found it to be far to much of a strain with the slightest hill and sometimes had to go in 1st yes 1st gear.
Ask away as I do not know that model but will try to help if I can.
If not tonight then tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi ****,

I have removed the other two duplicate posts as they may deflect away from this one, as Steve has offered his help others will follow with any information you may require.

Also, although most answers should be in the Lunar section, you may to try a search (search button to the left on the home page) this may throw up some a immediate answers for you.

As for me, I considered a Lunar but downsized instead, but they do look fine build wise, furniture was very good, overall I was very impressed.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi **** i have a lunar 590 love it to bits
i would agree that a 2 litre might be a little underpowered


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

The 520 I'm interested in is quoted as having ' click & go clutchless transmission'. Can anyone explain this system to me?

Thanks again

****


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi ****,

I haven't heard about what you describe but will be interested to read of anyone’s experiences with this system.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi ****
I have tried to search for click & go clutchless transmission' and can find no datails whatsoever which seems strange? All of the 520 Lunars I have found have been normal transmission so sorry I can not help with that question. It may be worth putting the question in the Tech / Mech Chat forum.

Steve


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

According to the seller, there is a switch on the gear shift that allows you to select the gears without the need to use your left foot on the clutch. In effect an 'automatic clutch'.

This gives the option of an automatic type gearbox.

Never come across this style before, is it perculiar to the Lunar?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I think this is what you mean, the link talks about about-clutch and also gives another link to the company that supplies them.

They are quite common, and from what I have read very good.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-12342.html&highlight=clutch

MHS...Rob


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

The auto-clutch works quite well, but does take a little getting used to.

I cannot comment on the Lunar setup but I use one full time although mine is actuated by a sensor in the gear stick.

As an aside before I bought my present van had a look at the Lunar's not sure of the model but this one had a end batroom, ctr kitchen with a dinette that made up into a double bed. If this is the one you are looking at check the weight/ manouverability of that table. It's a pig.

Hope this is of help.

Pete


----------

